# Outlook 2003 email error message: "you don't have permission..."



## roneberg

I'm running Outlook 2003 on XP Home and when i hit send/receive it immediately gives me the message "You don't have appropriate permission to perform this operation." I'm not sure how to proceed. Any suggestions? Thanks much!


----------



## roneberg

*I think i found the answer.*

I think I found the problem for anyone who is running into this. Try checking the properties of the following files:

outlook.srs, outlook.dat and views.dat-- or they may have a different filename, but there aren't many files in that folder.

These files are located in:

c:\document & settings\<Username>\application data\microsoft\outlook

What most likely is the problem is that these files now say read-only and you need to change the setting. This should correct the problem.


----------



## bubblewalker

*good fix*

you think you find it . you are right this is the reason . LOL
because this is not a admin permission that you don't have it's because of the property of the file himself . good luck for the future .


----------



## manoo

*Good Job!!*

Thanks so much. That was the solution. You saved my life! I'm pretty happy that I am registered in this forum. Manoo


----------



## jamepc

I had the same problem but the solution I found was to rename the srs file so Outlook could not find it and it would create a new one. Worked perfectly. Of course I would have checked to see if was read only and fix it that way if I knew about it. But in case it doesn't work for someone else, try renaming it.
Thanks,
James


----------



## ShakespeareComp

*more Outlook permissions problems*



roneberg said:


> I think I found the problem for anyone who is running into this. Try checking the properties of the following files:
> 
> outlook.srs, outlook.dat and views.dat-- or they may have a different filename, but there aren't many files in that folder.
> 
> These files are located in:
> 
> c:\document & settings\<Username>\application data\microsoft\outlook
> 
> What most likely is the problem is that these files now say read-only and you need to change the setting. This should correct the problem.


----
I have a Windows 2000 workstation and am recently receiving that "you don't have permissions" error. I checked the files quoted above and they are not listed as read only. I deleted the srs file and it regenerated... but same problem. I also checked the permissions of the folder, they are generated by the parent and the user *IS* currently in the list of users with full access.

Any other ideas?

Thanks,
JoAnne


----------



## paddy209

I am having the same problem but I cannot find the OUTLOOK.SRS file. I have done a complete search of Drive C and the file is not there. Has anybody else got any idea how to overcome this problem?
Patrick ray:


----------



## MinnRay

Wow! This worked quickly for me, too. This is my first appearance on the Tech Support Forum. I'll surely be back. I've got some "issues" with Firefox. Thank you.


----------



## Jetfirefly

Thanksagazillion, man... this was a life saver...


----------



## Will Net Smith

Yes that was indeed the problem.
One must wonder how that Outlook folder got set to Read Only.
The only thing new that I just had done was to run a backup program Backup4all.
I had included that folder in the backup set.
It appears that they changed the permissions after backing it up. I have a question in to tech support to see what's up with that.


----------

